# Mueller Tackle Ultra Rodpod ?



## Spinn&Jerk (24. März 2008)

Hallo Boardies,
ich möchte mir ein neues Rodpod zulegen und haben wo anders von jemanden das Mueller Tackle Ultra Rodpod empfohlen bekommen.

http://www.mueller-tackle.de/epages...Path=/Shops/mueller-tackle.de/Products/101001

Für mich ist das Pod einfach ein Sahnestück und ich finde es ein sehr extremen Nachbau der aber um einiges besser sein soll als das Original.
Die Probleme mit den Hörnern,Schrauben,schlechter Lack etc. wurden dort vollkommen behoben.

Ich möchte mich dennoch erkundigen was ihr davon haltet weil das für mich viel Geld ist.

Danke euch schonmal.

Mfg Marvin |wavey:


----------



## crossfire (24. März 2008)

*AW: Mueller Tackle Ultra Rodpod ?*

Kannst dir locker kaufen darüber gabs noch keine Schlechten kommentare und wenn alle Fehler vom Orig Sniper behoben worden sind muss es ja wirklich ein Ultrapod sein denn mit den Sniper sind viele Hunter sher gut zufreiden.
Da das Pod aus DE kommt müsste es bei Schaden oder Fehler eigentlich keine Probleme geben.
Von daher..... wenn du es dann hast schreib mal nen kurzen Bericht will auch haben (das Pod )

Nur die Farbe passt net so gut.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (24. März 2008)

*AW: Mueller Tackle Ultra Rodpod ?*

Wieso es gibt Grün,Fox grün,Schwarz und Matt wo ist das Problem?

Mfg Marvin

PS:FISCHT KEINER DIESES POD?


----------



## Carpkiller07 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Mueller Tackle Ultra Rodpod ?*

Hi Marvin,
wenn du viel über den Pod erfahren wilst dann meld dich bei: www.carp-hunters-germany.de
an.

Da sind jede Menge Threds und auch ein Testbericht.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (24. März 2008)

*AW: Mueller Tackle Ultra Rodpod ?*

Den habe ich schon gelesen.
Da sagen die nur gutes über das Teil und ich bin von dem Teil sehr angetan.
Was mich stört ist das keine Tasche dabei ist.

Mfg Marvin


----------



## crossfire (24. März 2008)

*AW: Mueller Tackle Ultra Rodpod ?*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Den habe ich schon gelesen.
> Da sagen die nur gutes über das Teil und ich bin von dem Teil sehr angetan.
> Was mich stört ist das keine Tasche dabei ist.
> 
> Mfg Marvin



Hier http://www.mueller-tackle.de/epages...Path=/Shops/mueller-tackle.de/Products/104001


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (24. März 2008)

*AW: Mueller Tackle Ultra Rodpod ?*

Ja aber 30 Euro für eine Tasche?
Und ich weiß nicht ob bei dem Rodpod auch hinrten die Rodrests bei sind wo die Ruten drauf gelegt werden hinten.

Mfg Marvin


----------



## crossfire (24. März 2008)

*AW: Mueller Tackle Ultra Rodpod ?*

Du meinst Butt Cup oder was zum festklemmen?

Sonst schau dir mal die Taschen von Sänger/anconda bei Wilkerling an.


----------



## Lupus (24. März 2008)

*AW: Mueller Tackle Ultra Rodpod ?*

Ich hab mir das Teil auf einer Messe angesehen sieht ganz gut aus ich weiß ja nicht wieviel Kohle du hast und wie lange du warten willst baer auf einer Messe bekommst du es bestimmt günstiger und kannst es dir auch noch ansehen!


----------



## Pikecarp (24. März 2008)

*AW: Mueller Tackle Ultra Rodpod ?*

Hallo
ich hab mir das Pod letztes Jahr gekauft,und muss sagen ist super verarbeitet steht wie eine eins ich kann das nur empfehlen#6.

gut das Problem mit der Tasche hatte ich nicht hab die von meinem alten Pod genommen.


Viele Grüße

Rene´


----------



## Dirk T (24. März 2008)

*AW: Mueller Tackle Ultra Rodpod ?*

Hallo,

hab mir das Teil vor gut 2 Wochen auf einer Messe angesehen,die Verarbeitung war ja ganz Ok aber von den vielen verstellschrauben und dem "Messepreis"war ich gar nicht angetan.
Sollte 255+30€ für die Tasche kosten.Hab mir dann das Sky Pod für 269€ (inkl. Tasche/Versand) bestellt u.kann es nur jeden empfehlen.

mfg


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (24. März 2008)

*AW: Mueller Tackle Ultra Rodpod ?*

@ Pikecarp,

bist du denn sehr zufrieden und gibt es irgednwelche Contras und Probleme damit?

Mfg Marvin

Wer kann mir noch was dazusagen?


----------



## Luigi 01 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Mueller Tackle Ultra Rodpod ?*

Pod und Tasche 309.-Euro, ist schon ein stolzer Preis!

Das Cygnet Grand Snyper bekommst du schon für 259.-Euro ink.
Tasche das sind 50.-Euro *in Worten fünfzig *unterschied!

Ich bräuchte da nicht lange überlegen!!!

Und das *Cygnet Grand Snyper* ist Original, und nicht abgekupfert wie das U-Pod vom Grand Snyper!


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (24. März 2008)

*AW: Mueller Tackle Ultra Rodpod ?*

@ Luigi01,
ich habe aber gehört das,das cygnet sehr viele Fehler hat das,das Mueller tackle pod nicht mehr hat.

Pikecarp hat es selber und sagt das es top ist und besser als das GS.

Mhm hast du es schonmal gesehen Luigi ;+
Denke nicht ich meine das jetzt böse :m


----------



## jkc (24. März 2008)

*AW: Mueller Tackle Ultra Rodpod ?*



Luigi 01 schrieb:


> Pod und Tasche 309.-Euro, ist schon ein stolzer Preis!
> 
> Das Cygnet Grand Snyper bekommst du schon für 259.-Euro ink.
> Tasche das sind 50.-Euro *in Worten fünfzig *unterschied!
> ...



Jo, aber bei dem normalen Sniper hast Du doch keine langen Beine bei, dann müßte man wohl eher den Preis vom Sniper Extreme anlegen.
Also mir gefällt das Ultra Pod auch sehr gut, für 255€ würde ich es nehmen.

Grüße JK

Edit: Sehe gerade, dass es Quatsch ist, beim normalen Sniper sind ja doch lange Beine bei, aber trotzdem gefällt mir das U-Pod besser.


----------



## alf1987 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Mueller Tackle Ultra Rodpod ?*

Hallo,

das Müller Pod hat,
2 Vorteile
1- Eckige Mittelstange
2- Hinterer Bügel kann nicht umklappen

aber auch
3 Nachteile
- Kleine Firma läuft der Laden nicht gute kommen keine Teile nach und aus mit Garantie etc
- Keine Langzeit"test" es gibt noch niemanden der es länger fischt
- Das Raster System für die Beine ist ein Schwachpunkt weil die eingestanzten Vertiefungen untereinander rillen bilden werden und dann ist aus mit festziehen. (Mein Gedanke dabei)

Vorteile Sniper (siehe unten)

Nachteile
- ganz klar der hintere Bügel
- evtl das gewicht kommt aufs einsatzgebiet an

Ich habe mich trotz allem für das Sniper entschieden.
Aus folgenden gründen
- Runde Mittelstange kann auch von Vorteil sein wenn sie stabil ist und das ist sie 
- Es gibt Leute die das Sniper schon seit es das Ding zu kaufen gibt Fischen, sie Fischen es immer noch in ganzen Teilen.
- Ehmanns Service, da steht eine Firma hinter die auch einzelteile liefert.
- Abgefahren gute Banksticks!

€dit Ja ich habe das Müller schon in echt gesehen 

Gruß Florian


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (25. März 2008)

*AW: Mueller Tackle Ultra Rodpod ?*

So aber das Sniper hat doch noch mehr Nachteile.

1.Die Schrauben die man verlieren kann.
2.Der Lack soll doch nach langer zeit im Wasseraufbau alt aussehen.

etc.

Ich bin einer der sich erst 100% sicher sein muss bevor man sich ein Rodpod kauft für die Kohle.

Mfg Marvin


----------



## alf1987 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Mueller Tackle Ultra Rodpod ?*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> So aber das Sniper hat doch noch mehr Nachteile.
> 
> 1.Die Schrauben die man verlieren kann.
> 2.Der Lack soll doch nach langer zeit im Wasseraufbau alt aussehen.
> ...


Du willst damit sagen das Müller Pod hat unlösbare schrauben und einen Lack der unempfindlich gegen alles ist? Hammer...

das Müller Pod aus Edelstahl wäre vllt ne alternative aber dafür ist es eindeutig zu teuer!


----------



## MrTom (25. März 2008)

*AW: Mueller Tackle Ultra Rodpod ?*



> 1.Die Schrauben die man verlieren kann.
> 2.Der Lack soll doch nach langer zeit im Wasseraufbau alt aussehen.


Also ich hab das Snyper nun schon einige Jahre
-ich habe noch keine Schraube verloren
-der Lack ist noch top
-die hintere Ablage ist mir noch nie bei einem Biss nach vorne geklappt

Für das Snyper spricht übrigens der Wiederverkaufswert, versuch mal ein Müller-Pod zu verkaufen:q
mfg Thomas


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (25. März 2008)

*AW: Mueller Tackle Ultra Rodpod ?*

Es ist so wenn das CYGNET GRAND SNYPER nicht das Problem mit den Hörnern hätte die nach vorne klappen dann hätte ich es schon zuhause stehen!!! 

Mfg marvin


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (25. März 2008)

*AW: Mueller Tackle Ultra Rodpod ?*

MrTom,
ich habe mir in der Suchfunktion soviel Threads über das Cygnet Grand Snyper gelesen und viele sagen das die Hinteren Hörner nach vorne knallen WENN die Bremse fetse zu ist.
Z.B Pilkman etc. haben das in einem Thread veruscht zu lösen aber das Problem ist definintiv da!

Kann man es denn lösen wenn der erste Ring vor den Bissanzeigern ist!?

Mfg Marvin


----------



## MrTom (25. März 2008)

*AW: Mueller Tackle Ultra Rodpod ?*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Es ist so wenn das CYGNET GRAND SNYPER nicht das Problem mit den Hörnern hätte die nach vorne klappen dann hätte ich es schon zuhause stehen!!!
> 
> Mfg marvin


Wenn ich den erwische, der das Gerücht in die Welt gesetzt hat-könnte wetten es war einer von den Grimm-Brüdern.
mfg Thomas


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (25. März 2008)

*AW: Mueller Tackle Ultra Rodpod ?*

Hast du denn schonmal mit fester Bremse gefischt und dann ist nichts passiert?

Im Prinzip müsste das Problem doch behoben sein wenn ich den ersten RING vor die Bissanzeiger setze oder?

Mfg Marvin

Psas Cygent wäre schon längst meine alleine weil eine Tasche und 3 Fastlock Teile dabei sind und beim Muellertackle muss ich noch 30 Euro für eine Tasche drauf lege.


----------



## Manni1980 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Mueller Tackle Ultra Rodpod ?*

Hi Marvin,

also ich fische das Cygnet Grand Sniper jetzt bestimmt schon über 4 Jahre und bei mir ist die hintere Rutenauflauge noch nie bei einem Run nach vorne geklappt. Und wenn du dir hundert prozentig sicher sein willst dass nichts nach vorne klappt, kannst du es auch mit einem schwarzen Fahradgummi nach hinten abspannen. Solche Gummis gibt es für viel Geld auch von Fox. Benutze sowas wenn ich das Rod Pod an einem Steilufer aufbaue. Also ich würde auf jeden Fall das original kaufen, zum einen ist die Tasche schon mit dabei und zum anderen auch noch die genialen Butt Rests. Wenn das Müller Tackle Rod Pod mit Tasche weniger wie 200€ kosten würde, dann könnte man es sich ja überlgen. Aber das die Kopie teurer ist als das original und dann noch die Butt Rests und die Tasche fehlt kann ja nicht angehen.

Gruss

Manuel


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (25. März 2008)

*AW: Mueller Tackle Ultra Rodpod ?*

Manni,
du hast ja recht.

Nur ich fische oft vor Seerosen und mir ist schon so oft was abgegangen.
Am Weissensee in Österreich muss ich die Bremse halb zu machen damit die Karpfen nicht dirket im Kraut sind.

Aber wenn der erste RING vor den Bissanzeigern steht müsste es doch behoben sein oder?

Ps:Manni wir hatten doch vor geraumer Zeit mal über das Thema Bissanzeiger gequatscht welche hast du dir denn geholt?

Mfg Marvin


----------



## MrTom (25. März 2008)

*AW: Mueller Tackle Ultra Rodpod ?*



> also ich fische das Cygnet Grand Sniper jetzt bestimmt schon über 4 Jahre und bei mir ist die hintere Rutenauflauge noch nie bei einem Run nach vorne geklappt.


Kann gar nicht sein-alle erzählen sie klappt nach vorne, also klappt sich auch noach vorne:q
mfg Thomas


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (25. März 2008)

*AW: Mueller Tackle Ultra Rodpod ?*

MrTom deine Ironie muss auch noch sein :q


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (25. März 2008)

*AW: Mueller Tackle Ultra Rodpod ?*

Manni1980?

Noch da?


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (25. März 2008)

*AW: Mueller Tackle Ultra Rodpod ?*

@ MrTom,
hattest du den überhaupt irgendwelche Probleme damit?
Habe noch gelesen das irgendwo an der Mittelstange sich eine Schraube langsam eindreht oder sowas in der Art?

Mfg Marvin


----------



## alf1987 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Mueller Tackle Ultra Rodpod ?*

Kauf dir nen gummzug, 2 Heringe und Fixier dir den hinteren Bügel dann kannst du dir das Sniper direkt kaufen rumgeheule wegen dem Kram egal welche Forum man schaut überall wird das als Minus aufgeführt aber niemand ist sowas bisher passiert, glaub mri mal wenn ich dir sage das es Leute gibt die ihr Pod bestimmt mehr beanspruchen als vor ein paar Seerosen zu fischen..Ich denke da eher an Waller, Fluss und alte Bäume und wenn da nichts umklappt?  falls du fotos brauchst das Sniper steht gerade aufgebaut im Keller...


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (25. März 2008)

*AW: Mueller Tackle Ultra Rodpod ?*

Hau rein die Bilder.

Ich bestell es mir heute abend noch bei KL Angelshop da ist ein guter Preis mit 265 Euro.

Stell die bilde rein intressiert mich sehr.

Mfg Marvin


----------



## Pette (25. März 2008)

*AW: Mueller Tackle Ultra Rodpod ?*

und 3 sinnlose post hintereinander... muss das sein?

also so viel gutes wie man über das pod liest... und du traust dem pod imemr noch nicht.... das bist du selber schuld!

wenn du niemanden glaubst, dnan hilft nur selber kaufen und nicht hier rummzuheulen!...

das nervt langsam...


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (25. März 2008)

*AW: Mueller Tackle Ultra Rodpod ?*

Uhu
wenns dir nicht passt dann lies nicht und schreib erst recht nicht.
Den anderen danke ich von ganzen Herzen ich bin bei solchen Sachen sehr unsicher weil das für mich viel Geld ist und gut überlegt sein muss.

Und pette wenn du dir alles durchgelesen hättest dann hättest du gesehn das ich schon geschrieben habe das ich nervig bin und alles 10 mla durchdenke.

Mfg Marvin

@ All,
danke.


----------



## alf1987 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Mueller Tackle Ultra Rodpod ?*

Ich mach gleich Bilder..
@ Pette das er mit 15 nicht einfach mal so fast 300€ aus dem fenster wirft ist alles aber nicht Sinnlos. Ist vllt nicht schön zu lesen aber wenn er dadurch sich seiner Sache sicherer wird warum nicht? Wenn es dich zu Argh nervt, les nen anderen Thread?


----------



## Pette (25. März 2008)

*AW: Mueller Tackle Ultra Rodpod ?*

omg.. schon wieder solch verplante leute...

erst aufregen wenn etliche threads mit dem gleichen sinn aufgemacht werden, aber dann wenn jemand 3 mal hintereinander in einer stunde postet ist das ok!

yeah ihr seits!

sorry ist mir zu lächerlich!


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (25. März 2008)

*AW: Mueller Tackle Ultra Rodpod ?*

Ja dann wenns dir nicht passt.

alf1987,
danke dir das du mir so hilfst.Du hast recht es für mich sehr viel geld und auch wenn es den thread schon 20 mal gab die ich mir überigens auch alles druchgelesen habe aber dadurch nicht schlauer wurde weil in jedem anderen Theard was anderes gesagt wurde .

Danke allen die mir geholfen haben. 

Mfg Marvin


----------



## Pette (25. März 2008)

*AW: Mueller Tackle Ultra Rodpod ?*

in diesem thread steht nichts, aber mal überhaupt nichts neues 

aber naja...

15 jahre...


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (25. März 2008)

*AW: Mueller Tackle Ultra Rodpod ?*

Pette du hast es erfasst ich bin 15 Jahre Jung.

|peinlich

So Cygnet ist bestellt.


----------



## Pette (25. März 2008)

*AW: Mueller Tackle Ultra Rodpod ?*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> So Cygnet ist bestellt.



na haste es ja doch noch gerafft!

wirst damit glücklich werden....!

wie gesagt, wenn nötig, zusätzlich sichern.!


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (25. März 2008)

*AW: Mueller Tackle Ultra Rodpod ?*



Pette schrieb:


> na haste es ja doch noch gerafft!
> 
> wirst damit glücklich werden....!
> 
> wie gesagt, wenn nötig, zusätzlich sichern.!




Alles klar.
danke dir.

Hat mich jetzt 270 und ein paar zerquetschte gekostet.
Hoffe ich werde glücklich :q

Thread Closed!


----------



## Pette (25. März 2008)

*AW: Mueller Tackle Ultra Rodpod ?*

also closen kannste ja wohl noch nicht


----------



## alf1987 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Mueller Tackle Ultra Rodpod ?*

hier noch ein paar Bilder  vorhin war der Server überlastet...


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (25. März 2008)

*AW: Mueller Tackle Ultra Rodpod ?*

Boar geil danke!!

Das sieht ja mal nur geil aus gut das ich es bestellt habe.
danke dir für die Fotos.
Super geil sieht das aus! |wavey: :k:k:k


----------



## Manni1980 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Mueller Tackle Ultra Rodpod ?*

Hi Marvin,

ich habe mir jetzt noch gar kein Funkset gekauft, bzw. keine Bissanziger mit integriertem Funk. Dafür habe ich mir heute morgen von Prologic den Senzora VTS XDR Receiver Kit bestellt.

http://www.prologicfishing.com/productBig.asp?id=429&site=Picturegallery

Werde jetzt erstmal meine alten Bissanzeiger weiter benutzen und mal sehen wie sich das CS ROC Funkset im kommenden Jahr bewährt und dann entscheiden ob ich so viel Geld ausgebe.

Gruss

Manuel


----------



## Bas-T (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mueller Tackle Ultra Rodpod ?*

hab da mal ne ganz andere Frage zu dem Pod,.. von der Quaität bin ich schon überzeugt, doch wie siehts mim aufbau aus?
auf fast alles Bildern von dem Pod, sieht man es aufrecht stehen bzw sehr hoch mit langen füßen stehen!!
eignet es sich auch um die Ruten recht flach und gesenkt zu legen?also wirklih waagerecht?


----------



## PROLOGIC (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mueller Tackle Ultra Rodpod ?*

Hi,

ja es eignet sich auch hervorragend für einen waagerechten Aufbau

http://img395.*ih.us/img395/2047/thefamousgrandsnipernk3.jpg

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## Bas-T (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mueller Tackle Ultra Rodpod ?*

hmokay danke dann mal!!


----------



## BigCarbBerlin (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mueller Tackle Ultra Rodpod ?*

Freund von mir angelt den GS und ich den U-Pod! Er hat sich den GS vor zwei Jahren geholt und ist begeistert!! Der GS ist sicher ein Top Teil! Jedoch!!! Das umklappen der hinteren Hörner, war für mich die Entscheidung zu sagen. Ich hole mir den U-Pod . Für gut 250 Öken kann das nicht sein das ich die hinteren Hörner mit einem Gummi sichern muss, damit sie nicht umklappen. Und wir haben es probiert. Sie klappen um, nicht immer, aber ich verlass mich da nicht auf vielleicht. Für mich ist der U-Pod  eine Kopie Made in Germany die besser ist als das Original!


----------



## Fischstäbchen (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mueller Tackle Ultra Rodpod ?*

Hallo,
habe auch mit dem Gedanken gespiel mir das Teil zu holen.
Habe mich dann in einigen Foren über den Pod informiert, und zu meinem entsetzen festgestellt, das sehr viele keine guten Erfahrungen mit Müller haben. Sie behaupten das es ein wirklich sehr gutes Pod ist, ABER wenn es mal zu Defekten kommt stellt sich Müller Tackle dumm|peinlich. Eine oder zwei Aussagen hätten mich nicht beinflusst, aber es waren leider eindeutig mehr Leute die die gleichen Probleme hatten. Ging dann soweit das einige mit einem Anwalt gedoht haben. Aber muß jeder für sich selber entscheiden. Hab mich für´s Original entschieden, und hoffe das ich nicht solche Erfahrungen mache|rolleyes. 

Gruß Oliver


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mueller Tackle Ultra Rodpod ?*



BigCarbBerlin schrieb:


> Freund von mir angelt den GS und ich den U-Pod! Er hat sich den GS vor zwei Jahren geholt und ist begeistert!! Der GS ist sicher ein Top Teil! Jedoch!!! Das umklappen der hinteren Hörner, war für mich die Entscheidung zu sagen. Ich hole mir den U-Pod . Für gut 250 Öken kann das nicht sein das ich die hinteren Hörner mit einem Gummi sichern muss, damit sie nicht umklappen. Und wir haben es probiert. Sie klappen um, nicht immer, aber ich verlass mich da nicht auf vielleicht. Für mich ist der U-Pod  eine Kopie Made in Germany die besser ist als das Original!




Wie kann man nur so ein Mist erzählen ...
Der Thread ist schon sehr alt und ich fische das GS und ich weiß nicht wer dieses Gerücht mit den umklappenden Hörnen behauptet aber es ist zu 100% nicht so .... so lange wie ich das GS fische ist es mir noch nichtmal Ansatzweise passiert!

Viele Grüße Marvin #h


----------



## BigCarbBerlin (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mueller Tackle Ultra Rodpod ?*

Ich werde im Frühjahr ein Video machen mit beiden Pods! Und das bei Tube  rein hauen, dann kann sich jeder mal sein eigenes Bild machen zum Thema!!


----------

